# Johnathan M. Richards



## juliem (Dec 17, 2002)

Does anyone have any contact info for author Johnathan M. Richards? I am his little sister and haven't seen him in about 14 years. I miss him!


----------



## Richards (Dec 17, 2002)

Julie - I just sent you an email.  Looking forward to hearing from you.

Johnathan


----------

